# Versailles... Growing up!



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Going through some photos I've got thus far, and I figure I may as well make one topic to show her growth...

I'd like to start off with quite possibly the best picture ever taken of a puppy to grab your attention.










When she first came home - 










Car rides!










Me, the proud new Mama 










Growing up a bit...










Fuzzy baby 










Making... friends?










Sleepy girl!










Getting a lot bigger...










Making friends! PLAY PLAY PLAY!




















Hope it was enjoyable! She's got a long way to go.. she'll be 5 months on the 20th! It's been a process, but I love her to death and she is a wonderful little working dog. We've even got our AKC Puppy Star! Ha! Next up, CGC!


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

You're right - that is about the best ever puppy picture! 

They change so quickly! Just wait till the next five months. Good job on the training too. Sometimes you might wonder if it's sinking in, but as she matures, she'll make you proud. Very pretty girl.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Great pictures!


----------



## Management (Aug 1, 2011)

:laugh:that is great. really hard to capture that. cute girl and thanks for sharing!


----------



## n2gsds (Apr 16, 2011)

Very pretty girl! Congrats on your Puppy Star!


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Love the name! Versailles was a name that's been sitting on my "list" for a while. Super cute pup too.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

I've yet to meet another Versailles  I like it a lot. And thanks guys! She is pretty. As for training making an imprint... this dog is going to be ready to perform the BH routine by the time she's 6 months old, LOL! Smart little devil. Couldn't be happier with her.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I LOVE her name  The first pic is classic! She is very sweet.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Monster up on the table:


































Dirty puppy...


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

What a sweet pup-well except for the mud pic-lol


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

More !! 

Versailles turns 6 months in two days, and is weighing in at around 40lbs.

















Bite work!


----------



## Ronda (Aug 23, 2010)

The last one with her tongue out is adorable!

Ronda


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Little girl is officially 8 months old as of yesterday! Around 50lbs now.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

lil dingbat will be 9 months in 6 days. We have been working on the retrieve lately, so I was having her hold some strange items... a spoon, a medicine bottle, a pen, and a flashlight. She held them all without issue. She will also sit, fuss, and platz with the item in her mouth without dropping it, and we have just started this! She is such a smart lil girl.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Little goofball sleeps in the most awkward of positions...


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

We have a photoshoot set up for Wednesday together  This was just something fun for my work. Bailey & Versailles with myself.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Im proud of my little girl, so I continue to post! LOL


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

Lovely pictures !


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

He looks like mischief and is drop dead gorgeous.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Cool thread-love the black and white shots


----------



## ChiliD (Nov 1, 2011)

Beautiful girl. Rockin the mic in post #14.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

In June before our BH:



















Me and my babes today


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Versailles on the bench, and her boyfrannnd, a lovely Schraderhaus dog I petsit on the ground :wub:


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Lovely pictures.


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

your girl is very pretty! how much does she weigh in at now?


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

She's about 56lbs or so. Didn't get very big, but I actually really like it. She's small and stupidly drivey, so it's pretty fun for schutzhund.. reminds me of a bicolor malinois LOL


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

She's beautiful and her boyfriend is very hunky! What club do you train at?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Awesome pics


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm actually not currently in a club. I am training with my boss and a previous co-worker from when I worked under Tim Cruser in Parker. Are you in a club out here?

Thanks guys!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Shaina said:


> I'm actually not currently in a club. I am training with my boss and a previous co-worker from when I worked under Tim Cruser in Parker. Are you in a club out here?
> 
> Thanks guys!


I'm not in a club right now, but have been debating wether to check some out. I've only heard of two close to my area, Black Diamond and Two Bears. Have you heard anything about those two?


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

I've never heard of Two Bears, and have heard of Black Diamond and know people that have trained with them, but I haven't heard anything either way that's made me decide whether they're worth looking into. My boss has hopped around a few clubs and has not been thrilled with any of them.. Cruser is, in my biased opinion, the best to train with and unfortunately our schedules don't sync up.


----------



## abakerrr (Aug 8, 2008)

I just did a quadruple take...


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow!! That is incredible! They could be sisters!


----------



## abakerrr (Aug 8, 2008)

I know! Biased opinion, but I think you have a sharp looking girl! What's her bloodline look like, for curiosity's sake?


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Versailles von zur Bindenburg


----------

